# back tenson



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there a difference in practicing back tenson with lighter pounds, than with heavier pounds? You use same muscles.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

No difference if you are doing it right.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Only thing with too light of poundage is holding weight. With too little holding weight there is not the dynamic tension in the shot to keep things "tight" as I call it. You must stay relaxed as much as possible but you must still have the proper holding weight to keep the the muscles that are used (back muscles) under dynamic tension to help keep things steady and engaged. The same muscles you use to pull the bow back are the same ones used to aim and fire. 

Then there is mass weight....whole other subject. 

thats my take.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

For beginners take it way down so you can perform clean shots with little effort , getting used to back tension( correctly) takes a long while and you must build up the rhomboids for this to be effective. Get used to drawing correctly and holding a few pounds of pressure past the holding weight. Trust me it seems to easy at first but it will get tougher as you begin to shoot for longer periods of time . As the muscle memory builds so will the muscles.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no need to chime in here, SUB, ALLEN , AND BIG GOT YOU COVERED. :thumbs_up


----------

